
TripAdvisor removed reports of rapes and assaults at Mexico resorts, report says - uladzislau
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2017/11/01/tripadvisor-removed-reports-rapes-and-assaults-mexico-resorts-report-says/ST6JbI29XR25CeiDXh8K5J/story.html
======
ckoglmeier
This is a non-story. TripAdvisor has been doing this for years as it is a
violation of their policies. Rapes and assaults are not considered family
friendly and will be removed from the site.

Here's the specific part of the policy:

Family-Friendly

To maintain a safe, family-friendly environment, we don’t allow profanity or
vulgarities in reviews. We also reject reviews that include sexually explicit
comments, hate speech, prejudiced language, threats, or personal insults. So
keep it PG-13! Any reviews that describe reviewer participation in illegal
activities, including those that advocate or describe drug use in defiance of
local laws, will be removed.

Full policy is here: [https://www.tripadvisorsupport.com/hc/en-
us/articles/2006147...](https://www.tripadvisorsupport.com/hc/en-
us/articles/200614797-Our-guidelines-for-traveler-reviews)

~~~
hn_throwaway_99
WTF. I'm not sure why you think someone saying "I was sexually assaulted at
this resort" is somehow against that section of the policy.

~~~
ckoglmeier
You may not like it - but thats how TripAdvisor has always interpreted the
policy. Specifically, sexual assaults have always been considered not family
friendly. They are removed from the site and referred directly to the hotel
for investigation. (disclosure: I worked there from 2010-2013, including a
short rotation in the content moderation arm that makes these calls)

My broader point was simply that this isn't a new interpretation of this
policy, they've been doing this for years.

~~~
echlebek
I think it is a story, because most people, having never worked for
TripAdvisor, would find it surprising.

------
rhapsodic
Another recent post on this story, from USA Today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15603371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15603371)

------
olivermarks
"The issue raises questions about the role of a hotel review site as a public
forum, and the role that TripAdvisor should play as a mediator. The company
hosts more than 535 million user reviews online, and is worth more than $1.5
billion

It derives much of its revenue from referrals to hotel sites, and also has an
“instant booking” feature, allowing users to book directly through the site.
Its relationships with hotel properties are integral to the company’s bottom
line, according to an August filing with the US Securities and Exchange
Commission obtained by the Journal Sentinel. In it, TripAdvisor financial
officers stressed the importance that the company convert visitors into “users
and bookers.”

“Advertisers will not continue to do business with us if their investment in
such advertising does not generate sales leads, customers, bookings, or
revenue and profit,” they wrote."

Like Yelp, this is an opaque business entirely focused on profit. From 'news'
sites with readers comment sections on selected articles to review sites like
TripAdvisor, the whole mysterious disappearing posts due to 'moderators' is
getting beyond the pale.

Not sure how this could be regulated but free speech comes up in my mind...

------
aaron695
> Among the other users who saw their posts deleted was ____*, who wrote
> warning visitors that she had blacked out at a Mexican resort out after
> drinking at a hotel’s swim-up bar

I do not believe this story. OK I believe it, but put it down to cheap booze
at higher levels of alcohol than normal. This is what is often found to be the
case. (Changing locations with drugs also causes ODs)

And there in lies the problem. Great allegations require great proof and this
is why we have court systems not mobs.

I'm not sure this is trip advisors job.

~~~
mikeyouse
There is plenty of evidence about the criminal actions of many of these
resorts. Waiting for the Mexican court system to catch up will absolutely get
people hurt. If the resorts are being defamed, they can take legal action of
their own, trip advisor should not be helping them hide accusations.

[https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/time/4900991/mexi...](https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/time/4900991/mexican-
resort-alcohol-unsanitary)

~~~
aaron695
You seem to be saying it's part of Trip Advisers mission to keep people safe?

I don't think it is. And certainly if they chose it not to be that's their
right.

I find it part of the worrying 'snowfake' trend of everyone seeming to thing
their safety is 100% someone else's responsibility.

And it is also dangerous.

Trip Adviser is 'in or out' on whether it keeps people safe. A half assed
attempt can be more dangerous.

> There is plenty of evidence about the criminal actions of many of these
> resorts

I really find it strange you think a site that rates the quality of food and
bedding should be the gateway to this information. It's not crazy, but a
strange concept.

Travel Guides back in the day used to do it in extreme cases and normally
through innuendo. They always enforced the general idea of general safety when
they did.

~~~
hn_throwaway_99
Forget whether it's part of their mission. People use Trip Advisor because of
the level of trust they have in the reviews. If enough people feel TA is
censoring reviews, especially to the point of removing reports of sexual
assault, you can bet they will sure as hell lose trust in those reviews.

